# Fuse for Sevcon Gen4 110V



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

For those of you who use the 110V version of the Gen4, what fuses do you use and where do you get them? I'm referring to the internal fuse that bolts to the top.

The only source I've seen selling these flat fuses is electric motorsport, and I'm not quite convinced it's the correct fuse.

For example:

 325A Ceramic fuse for 110V Sevcon Size 4 as shown on EMS

Datasheet from Manufacturer (Little fuse) for same fuse

With the EMS listing, it seems the fuse is good for 110V, but the datasheet clearly shows a voltage rating of 48V. I don't think I want to use a 48V fuse in a 120V system.

Thanks guys


----------

